# Bourbon Slushies



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Here is the recipe that we had in the smokies

7 Cups of Water
1 bottle of Bourbon
6 oz frozen o j 
12 oz frozen lemonade
1 1/2 cups of sugar or ?
2 cups strong tea

Mix all ingridents a day ahead and place in freezer. When ready spoon out into glass of ur liking and add 7 up or diet 7 up or sprite or dieet, to taste.

Jerry and Denise


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

YUMMO!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds interesting, but that is a LOT of sugar.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Man, that sounds good about now!








I'm going to have to save this one for sure!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Man, that sounds good about now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saaaaaaaaaay, May 3rd?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I think the ice slushie part would only slow me down getting to the Bourbon... LOL


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Make no jokes about it - this was GOOD!









C-


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I like Slushies....I like Bourbon....I can't see that I wouldn't like this.

May 3rd...here we come.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like something I have to try

Don


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

campingnut18 said:


> Make no jokes about it - this was GOOD!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have to 2nd that. They are VERY GOOD! Warning though - they can be TOO GOOD, so be careful.









Mike


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Adjust sugar as needed


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

So, depending on the day (or week) I've had a can pick the size of the bourbon bottle, add the rest of the stuff, same taste but just have a stronger "kick?"


----------

